# Caffeine while training



## Revenant (Jan 13, 2003)

I usually stay away from caffeine, but before working out I've been having a couple of cups of coffee for extra energy. I was wondering what the pros and cons are of this. Do you guys use caffeine?


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't use it, but occasionally drink a coke or something (maybe once or twice a month).  I know alot of folks drink coffee, but it upsets my stomach, so I avoid it.

Personally speaking, I'd rather eat something than load up on caffine to give me energy.  After all, caffine isn't giving you energy, it's just making your body think it does. (I could be wrong).


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 14, 2003)

Caffine in any amount is BAD! Stay away from it! Coffee is especially bad for you! Robs the body of protien and nutrients.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kent777 *_
> Robs the body of protien and nutrients.



?????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

TCD.....the rumor is, like alcohol...it depletes B vitamins, however I  both agree and disagree with the statement and believe caffeine has many beneficial effects on performance as well.....

Of course I prefer anhydrous caffeine to coffee in this statement. 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

The only nutrient i could think of was possibly calcium.

And i imagine it takes a helluva lot to make a significant difference.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

Agreed!   It's the "Drug of Choice!" 

DP


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

The again, i suppose the way the populations of our countries abuse the stuff, i wouldn't be suprised if it was in significant amounts to cause problems...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> The only nutrient i could think of was possibly calcium.



I guess I should have mentioned that the Phosphoric Acid in "Soda Pop" is one of the fastest ways to do that! 


DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Revenant *_
> I usually stay away from caffeine, but before working out I've been having a couple of cups of coffee for extra energy. I was wondering what the pros and cons are of this. Do you guys use caffeine?




I don't "use" caffeine per se, but I drink coffee.  I have read that a cup o' joe before a workout can wake you up and give you some energy.  I try to drink a cup or two before my weekend workouts.  Not during the week though, since I basically roll out of bed and into the gym (no time).

If coffee is bad for you, than I am the unhealthiest mutha fukka around.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 14, 2003)

I still say coffee is of the devil..LOL... switch to green tea!!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

I like green tea.

I only seem to drink it when cutting though.

If not, it's either coffee, or tea <---- I'm on a bit of a tea-kick these days for some reason actually.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 14, 2003)

Good for you dude!  And for some reason I have noticed the chicks love seeing a guy drink green tea! Wonder if its  sexual thing???


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

Or maybe you're just hot stuff?


----------



## Revenant (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kent777 *_
> I still say coffee is of the devil..LOL... switch to green tea!!



Green tea is caffeine free though, isn't it?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

coffee plain is the devil cuz it tastes like absolute shite...caffeine has pros and cons...I don't drink coffee, but I don't think caffiene is "evil".  I like it for a boost on those 5am workouts  I just take a couple ripped fuels or a ABB Speed Stack...But, of course, you cycle this stuff..once my bottle runs out, I lay off it for a month or 2..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Revenant *_
> Green tea is caffeine free though, isn't it?




Capsules of Green tea Extract are approx 8% caffeine, so a 500 mg cap has about 40 mgs of caffeine.

Tea Bags typically have between 30-35 mgs per bag, except for decaffeinated, which of course only has trace amounts!  

DP


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

So, what you're saying is that he who says caffiene is the devil should rethink his beliefs


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 14, 2003)

Kent, you think everything is the ..... DEVIL.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

I drink about 2 c. of it every morning but I'm sure in the next coming weeks that I will have to switch to decaf since I'm cutting.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 14, 2003)

Why would I think everyting is of the devil. Only those things bad for me.  Wait does that mean women are of the devil too,LOL


----------



## Robboe (Jan 15, 2003)

Oxygen is corrosive.

Surely that can't be good for you?

You'd better stop breathing.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm just curious...

You say caffiene is the devil, yet you drink green tea which is 8% caffiene?  Where is the logic behind that?


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 15, 2003)

You can buy decaf green tea. WHICH I DO!! Caffine is satans friend!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2003)

Kent do you eat Protein Bars.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

David Jason Dean sure does   check out his journal!


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes I sure do eat them. I am very cautious of which ones I eat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2003)

How can you say caffeine is the devil?  Protein bars are by far worse than caffeine.


----------



## sicpecher (Jan 15, 2003)

> I drink about 2 c. of it every morning but I'm sure in the next coming weeks that I will have to switch to decaf since I'm cutting.



Why no caffeine while cutting?  I heard it helps burn fat if taken before cardio...


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 15, 2003)

Rreally Jodi, WOW can you tell me why? Please you have my curiosity roused. Why are protien bars so bad> I dont eat just any, I like promax. No chocalote ones though. Thanks Kent


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 15, 2003)

Also I was making a joke saying caffine is of the devil.. ALthough I never consume caffine ever.  I can tell when its in some food I eat say at someones house by mistake. It just hypes me up and makes my heart race. Thats why I dont like it. I am very interested in your view on protien bars though.  Also, I do something called eating for your blood type.  According to eating for your blood type, caffine is like poision to O positive blood types.
The book is called " eating for your blood type''


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sicpecher *_
> Why no caffeine while cutting?  I heard it helps burn fat if taken before cardio...



Heres an article for you!



> Coffee Drinkers Beware!
> 
> While there were several interesting topics presented, including a lecture given by a MD/PhD and research superstar Wim Saris who confirmed all of my incessant ramblings about the value of protein and amino acids with glucose and maltodextrin in a post-workout drink, the topic I found most interesting was the research presented on caffeine/coffee and insulin sensitivity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kent777 *_
> Rreally Jodi, WOW can you tell me why? Please you have my curiosity roused. Why are protien bars so bad> I dont eat just any, I like promax. No chocalote ones though. Thanks Kent



And one for you


Protein Bars


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info on protien bars.  Now I know that protien bars are of the devil too. I have to go home and throw them all away.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2003)

Something to point out, Jodi, point #4:

"Caffeine decreases insulin sensitivity for at least three hours (this is the duration of the longest study they've performed), but the true duration of the effect isn't known. I speculate that it's at least five hours, the half life of caffeine." 

The reason it reduces insulin sensitivity is because it causes fat release into the bloodstream. Anything that does this, or anytime fat is released into the bloodstream, IS is reduced.

If it's of that much concern, then just wait a few hours after eating before you have your cuppa. Just a bit like how you'd try and space an EC away from a meal (with carbs), so you don't blunt the lipolytic effect.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks TCD!


----------

